# Helix or two reverse loops?



## PWilliamssa (5 mo ago)

First layout. OO guage, post war England so no long trains. First draft and looking for input. I know diving into the deep end of the pool... This will be a shelf layout at the back of my small theater room and over a stairwell. Don't wan't a flat layout. Thinking a helix or a reverse loop on each level? Will be DCC/JMRI. Also thinking about a fiddle yard extending on the back wall on the left above the stair landing half way down the stairs. Right now the two shelf's along the back wall are 8" but could go as deep as 12". Layout is going on top of a half wall looking over the stairs on the left side and will have a backdrop to prevent accidental drops.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the madness.
Looks interesting and a yard would be a good addition.

Magic.


----------

